# Faulty DEF tank sensors that the dealer wants nearly $3,000



## elaur222 (Nov 25, 2016)

The Fault codes for this problem are 46f9 and 4d32.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Doug Huffman said:


> DEF is 0.325 w/w urea/water. Urea is very soluble; 1.04 w/w at room temperature, 4 w/w 80°C
> 
> I think you mean hydrometer and a float type most likely. An optical refractometer properly calibrated will also work. They range from $25 for a general purpose to $100 for a 'special' DEF model on AmaXon.
> 
> The density of urea is 1.32 grams/cubic centimeter. The density of water is of course 1.0 grams/cubic centimeter.


Thanks! I miss my chemistry lessons!

I wonder how urea is on rubber seals on a topsider?

PL


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

elaur222 said:


> Dealer says DEF tanks are not included in 7yr/70k extended emissions warranty. The '11 335d only has 46k on it


did YOU read your own warranty book????

I dont own a 335d ...but I though 'ard. dont be lazy...look it up for the guy'

So I went to BMWUSA...found the 2011 warranty booklet...and in it it states that the 2011 335d has a 7yr/70k cover on the "SCR reagent reservoir"

DEF is, in fact, the "SCR reagent" and a "tank" is a "reservoir" therefore DEF Tank = "SCR reagent reservoir"

but...not all states follow the Californian 7/70k. Maybe the dealer meant "your car is registered in virginia- and that state has no 7/70k warranty hence the DEF tank isnt covered.

Are you in Virginia?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Pierre Louis said:


> Thanks! I miss my chemistry lessons! I wonder how urea is on rubber seals on a topsider? PL


Well, the DEF tanks are plastic and one difference of a hard polymer from an elastic polymer, like rubber, is the degree of cross linking as in rubber age hardening and UV degradation. Beyond that observation I cannot say.

I'd go for it. Urea was selected for its wide compatibility and lack of hazards.


----------



## elaur222 (Nov 25, 2016)

Yes. Virginia, and the local dealer has no, none, BMW diesel experience either in selling or servicing.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

elaur222 said:


> Yes. Virginia, and the local dealer has no, none, BMW diesel experience either in selling or servicing.


Lots of solutions posted..lots of threadss...

HOWEVER, if all you are going to do is speak to the BMW dealership, you will wind up bending over. THEY WILL NOT DO ANY OF THE OTHER FIXES discussed in these threads. And it has nothing to do with experience.

You need to DIY or find an indy to do it. Again, plenty of info posted around...


----------



## Gpw76 (May 15, 2016)

Dealer replaced both of my DEF tanks under the 70k federal emissions warranty. You need to press them on it. 
I too have a '11 335d sport. I now have 84k miles on it.


----------



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

I too have this problem on my 2011 335d. I have 96,000 miles and the car throws codes intermittently which prevents me from passing smog. BMW's price gouging is unconscionable for this piece of smog equipment. i am surprised that this hasn't found its way to a class action lawsuit yet. $2500-$3000 to replace a cheap plastic tank with non-removable sensors!

Does anyone have a link to the flushing procedure? I think I will give it a try before bending over at the stealership. I have owned BMW's since the 70's but this will be the last one. They can gouge but they will lose customers over it!

*****************Update************

I just found this warranty extension! It looks like folks have some money coming their way if you paid to have this fixed, apply for reimbursement:

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM508547/SB-10058973-1093.pdf


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

SteveCA said:


> I too have this problem on my 2011 335d. I have 96,000 miles and the car throws codes intermittently which prevents me from passing smog. BMW's price gouging is unconscionable for this piece of smog equipment. i am surprised that this hasn't found its way to a class action lawsuit yet. $2500-$3000 to replace a cheap plastic tank with non-removable sensors!
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the flushing procedure? I think I will give it a try before bending over at the stealership. I have owned BMW's since the 70's but this will be the last one. They can gouge but they will lose customers over it!
> 
> ...


There have been several posts/threads (here and on e90post/diesel) about this.  Get yours replaced! :thumbup:


----------

